# High CPU and Java.exe Problem



## charleshannah (Sep 21, 2011)

Hi guys, basically my problem is the CPU % thats been going on recently.

Summary: I play a game called Runescape that is java based, everytime i go on my Java.exe cpu hovers around 60-90% which shouldn't be the case at all. Also when i'm on stuff like the internet my CPU is 100% causing me to lag and programms to run slow, I've ran malwarebytes 2x, found nothing, completely removed Java and re-installed 3x, deleted 1 of my administrator accounts as i fought it would be corrupt i.e that causing the problem, i've also ran a full scan with Avast. I have reason to beilive that this could be from a virus i had a long time ago and is affecting my computer still, or from a java update, below ill post some pictures to give you an Idea of the problems faced. thanks.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

See this post: http://www.techsupportforum.com/forums/f15/high-cpu-and-java-exe-problem-601963.html


----------

